# 1978 Hi Power questions



## Cladari (Jan 3, 2018)

I recently inherited an unfired, pristine, Hi Power from my Uncle. It doesn't have the box but there isn't a mark on the exterior and the chamber / internals look brand new. The serial number indicates a 1978 date and the slide is marked "made in Belgium". I have two question if anyone has the time to help out:

Is this a shooter or does it go in the safe to preserve the unfired status? 

If it's a shooter will modern Hi Power mags fit?

Thanks in advance.


----------

